# struggle of horse shopping



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I know the struggle. I just bought my horse a month ago, but I looked for months and traveled all over the state (FL) to see them as I found literally nothing I was interested in close to me. Like you my budget was not high, but there's an art to bargain shopping and deals to be had.

I'm not sure what you are looking for but for me I highly preferred a gelding, not over 15.1 hands, in between 5-10 years old, oh yeah and they must be trail experienced. That being said I looked at one horse that was 14, another that was 3 with only race training, and one mare. Sometimes you never know the horse you're best off with might be a little off your wish list. But I did end up with a 15 hand 8 yo gelding!

My biggest frustration was getting in touch with sellers. I highly question even now if most people even want to sell their horses! I would say maybe a third of the people I attempted to contact ever replied, and many if they did were very vague. I did not once find a "perfect ad" which would be disclosing the horses basic information (age, breed, height, gender) their level of training, medical status/history, and competent conformation photos from the side, rear, and front. I'm just warning you, expect lots of awkward head shots, grazing photos, and people standing on top of their horse. I saw one ad where a horse was describe as a "chestnut with black". It was a bay.

For me if I were selling ANYTHING I would give as many details as were pertinent and would answer any of potential buyers questions, as well as supplying any photos they requested. I was traveling a distance to see these horses and I didn't want to do so based on one wonky picture.

Good luck! And be patient! I found my handsome Bandit who was being sold as a result of his owner losing her job. He's not perfect (he needs some finishing) but he is for me. I paid $1100 for him and we have began conditioning for endurance riding!


----------



## horsedream568 (Nov 29, 2013)

That doesn't sound fun. I've been browsing. Mostly for fun nothing serious yet, but it does seem that most good horse are at a real high price.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Also, other than the typical equine.com, equinenow.com, dreamhorse.com, equinehits.com, etc. its also good to search for breeders and farms who have horses posted for sale on their sites that otherwise aren't elsewhere. If you are in a specific discipline, contact people who are "big" into it and may be able to direct you via word of mouth to somebody. I personally found my horse on a facebook group. There are many groups for buying and selling horses per your state or area, just search for them and request to join. There are typically new ads every day and you can contact the owners then and now.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh I'm looking everywhere haha facebook pages, normal sale sites, breeders, trainers, etc. I'm not overly picky between ages of 4-15 with atleast the basics a plus would be some extra training on barrels,cows or reining. Does not have to necessarily be finished or bomb proof and I am not picky on color or gender so long as its not a stallion and not bred haha. Height I looove taller horses but wouldnt mind something shorter as long as its stocky. 

All in all my biggest concern is something that will hold up to heavier riding be it long trails, barrel racing, etc. For my price range I can find a lot its just finding ones that catch my eye and fit their price. I'm not paying 2000 for a grade un broke 2 yr oldhorse while I also wont pay 3000 for registered awkward looking "barrel horse"..

I am being picky as I want this horse to last. I was considering getting a project but I'd really rather not


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, here in AZ people tend to think their horses are worth their weight in gold. :lol: Why? Because horses are trendy in AZ and owning one is "part of the experience," so it's the people who know nothing yet still pay top dollar that drive the prices on the horses that aren't necessarily worth it. Heck, I had some uneducated "I want a pretty horsey" people offer me $3500 for my gelding when he was a barely-broke fugly 2yo, just because he was a pretty color.

What happened with those auction horses you were looking at?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I too was looking for a potential forever horse as my last one of seventeen years passed a year ago. I've had a couple projects and I decided its just not for me. I want one to last! Nice hooves and bone was a must, plus no unsoundness history. 

Plus be prepared to see horses that do not at all match their descriptions. Many people will post the pros, even embellish them, and leave the cons. One horse I saw touted as a trail broke, great ground manners, no unsoundness ended up having a club foot, very barn sour, and unknown scars all over his stifles. Plus he had the funkiest looking back. Its like you could see his spine predominantly then it just sunk and disappeared over the croup. Even my non horse savvy mother spotted the club foot, you would think that is something you would disclose to potential buyers!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I ended up having to work the day of the auction :/. 

Oh I know I put my 4 yr old chrome up at $2000 to deter the inexperienced but that little guy knew his stuff, poor guy had obviously been worked hard as 2-3 yr old. The people who bought him gave me 1900 for him and were a perfect fit :]. I still get up dates from time to time 

I'm familiar with the games and how people hide or avoid things haha 

I want to find that one horse that just fits me I'm tired of going through horses because I'm talked into it or I let my heart over ride my head so I'm being thorouhg and really thinking things through


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What age range are you looking for? There is a cute little 15hh paint mare on the Prescott Craigslist (I know you said you prefer geldings) for $1600 that I really like the looks of, but she's 17-years-old.

There's also a GORGEOUS 7yo Arab mare at my barn for sale for $1000, but she isn't broke yet. She is a sweet, beautiful little horse, though. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

ya 17s too old :/ I'm looking between 4-15, preferably younger although we may be looking for more of an oldie trail plodder in the near future for the kids/my dads fiance and him.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

There's an 8yo chestnut QH gelding with three white stockings and a big blaze in Norco (by Wickenburg, which is northwest of Phoenix) for $1700. Great-looking guy.

There's a nice chestnut paint gelding for $1700 in west Phoenix. His back is a touch long, but he's a nice-looking horse.

There's a SUPER nice palomino gelding for $1800 in the Verde Valley (about an hour east of where I live). He's 13-14 years old, but just a super well-built horse.

Just a few that I found. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks :] im keeping my eyes open


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, owning horses in Arizona kind of sucks. Rarely do people have pasture. Hay prices one of the highest in the country, and horse prices are high as well.

When the horse market was in the dumps (and maybe it still is?) people on this forum acted like people are giving away perfectly good, broke horses. Like there just aren't enough homes for them. Meanwhile, here in Arizona, business carries on as usual. People are still asking a lot of money for unbroke and questionable horses. And I surely don't see people giving anything away. You hear rumors of such, but I have yet to see it. Everything is gold here. 

Sigh!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> Yeah, owning horses in Arizona kind of sucks. Rarely do people have pasture. Hay prices one of the highest in the country, and horse prices are high as well.
> 
> When the horse market was in the dumps (and maybe it still is?) people on this forum acted like people are giving away perfectly good, broke horses. Like there just aren't enough homes for them. Meanwhile, here in Arizona, business carries on as usual. People are still asking a lot of money for unbroke and questionable horses. And I surely don't see people giving anything away. You hear rumors of such, but I have yet to see it. Everything is gold here.
> 
> Sigh!


I feel the same way, THR!!

Elsewhere in the country, I would have had to pay maybe $500-800 for Aires when I bought him as an unbroke, virtually unhandled, 2yo stud colt. Instead, I ended up paying $1600 for him. That included his castration (which was free because a local vet donated it to my old BO when he rescued Aires as a weanling from Canada) and what was supposed to be 30 days/20 hours of training (ended up being more like four hours total because I did all the round pen work). 

My current BO just paid $20/bale for alfalfa and that was the bulk price! :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

And I hate it when people talk about grass. Like they have to feed hay for a few months over the winter until there is grass again, or the horse will be short on vitamin A until the grass comes in.

I'm always like *WHAT* grass?! :lol:

Our hay prices are slightly cheaper than you right now though. I think alfalfa is $16.50. Bermuda or grass/alfalfa mix is $18.00. But yes, we are feeding that all year long. And those are summer prices. Winter prices go up a bit. :evil:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I know, right?! What's really sad is that just four years ago, hay prices were half what they are now. I was paying $20 per week to feed my old arab/NSH gelding and that was buying one bale of alfalfa and one bale of Bermuda each week. Now, it costs about $50 per week to feed Aires (he goes through 2.5 bales of hay per week on his own...that's feeding Bermuda morning and lunch, and alfalfa at night...and he's just maintaining an okay weight). 

I would kill, torture or maim for a decent pasture, not the tough, nutrient-less grass we have around here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

My neighbor has a decent pasture across the street haha. I know how it feels to pay ridiculous prices try 22 a small square bale in my old town haha.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I also love people who talk about buying round bales for $60 or so. I had never even HEARD of round bales until I joined this forum. I'm sure if we had them here in AZ, they would probably be $200-300. *rolls eyes*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sounds like Indiana, everyone thinks their horse with worth gold. Especially if it does barrels.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> Yeah, owning horses in Arizona kind of sucks. Rarely do people have pasture. Hay prices one of the highest in the country, and horse prices are high as well...Meanwhile, here in Arizona, business carries on as usual. People are still asking a lot of money for unbroke and questionable horses. And I surely don't see people giving anything away. You hear rumors of such, but I have yet to see it. Everything is gold here.
> 
> Sigh!


A few years ago, horse prices were in the dump in Arizona. We were given Cowboy (an experienced, 13 hand mustang) after the owner could not sell him at any price, and couldn't even give him away for 3 months. Free included delivery to our house and his tack. He's short, but can carry most adult women fine.

In 2010, I sold a purebred Arabian mare with an outstanding disposition for $600. I wanted her to go to a good home and was willing to take less to get that. She didn't have much trail experience, but she was past the green broke stage and had been ridden regularly by myself and my daughter. 








​ 
I watch Craigslist even though I have no intention of buying - our 3 horses get ridden enough to keep one horse current. :evil: But I have noticed in recent months that folks are asking $3,000+ for green-broke horses of marginal breeding. My assumption is that they don't sell, because I don't see any sign the horse market in southern Arizona has come back or will. Jobs are very hard to find, most are for <30 hrs, wages are low, hay prices incredible...and I've seen folks ask $2000 for a grade QH with no ranch or trail experience.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I wish you were closer! I have something that would work.

Any how, I can understand how frustrated you are, just keep plugging along, and don't settle.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

bsms said:


> ...and I've seen folks ask $2000 for a grade QH with no ranch or trail experience.


I paid $2000 for a BLM Mustang about 15 years ago, but he was so well trained (cattle, packing and trail experience) that he was worth his weight in gold. Unfortunately he colicked and died last fall. But I tell you what, disposition and training are everything. I would pay $2000 for a grade (or BLM Mustang) in a heartbeat if they were anything like my John. He was beginner safe but a blast for an experienced rider too. He was just.......perfect.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Call the farriers as they oftentimes know of something, or equine vet clinic too.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Since you're open to looking all over the state, take a gander at Bay Area Equestrian Network - On-line community for horse enthusiasts in California. Horses for sale, business listings, events and more

They have a reasonably decent search filter and I found far more horses there than I ever did searching CL. Fortunately for me I was closer to that area at the time, but even now that I'm in Clovis I would be more than happy to use BAEN to search.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I am open to grade however not a grade 3 yr old who isn't even considered green broke priced at 2000 haha. All my horses have been grade so thats not a big deal to me. 

I found a few today I might look into just the price to have someone bring the horse back is my problem. My neighbor will help if its within 2-3 hours but any more then that and he can't. But 300+ miles at 2.00 a mile gets a touch pricey.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I found one in particular shes a little older then I would like but at 13 its still a good age. Shes a registered bs paint, sorrel with chrome been ranch sorting and team penning, kid and husband safe the owners are getting out of horses and shes listed for 1200. Shes 3 hours from me


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

If you go on craigslist you can find people willing to rent their trailers for the day. That's what we did to pick my horse up and they only charged $45. As long as you have a truck you can use if you don't already own one it's a more economical way to transport a horse without paying a professional. But if you do go that route uship.com is a great place for transporters to "bid" for your business. If they already have horses coming from or on the way where the horse is located you can get a good deal.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

No truck yet hoping in the next week or so. I've seen the trailer rentals and is something I'll look into if I get a truck set up to tow by the time I go to look at anything.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

What would you guys say about this guy? She says hes more of a free runner but laid back till you go to run which intimidates her timid daughter

Kazi Twist Bam" aka "Cowboy" 11 yr old AQHA reg # 4364936 palomino Gelding and BEAUTIFUL. He measures right at 14h. He is very sweet and gentle. He's cowy and has had a rope swung off him and dummy roped and doesn't care or spook. Picks up his feet for my 8 yr old no prob. Great for farrier, loads, bathes, ties (doesn't pull back) started on barrels and poles. VERY Athletic! The reason we are selling him sadly is because my little 50 lb daughter isn't a confident rider and he does take advantage of her a little too much for my liking. He isn't for a beginner kid rider. He is very healthy and sound. UTD on shots/shoes/wormer and teeth just floated. 2500 obo


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Is he in Phoenix? Cuz I swear I've seen that horse for sale before and not that long ago (maybe six months ago?).

Not a great pic to judge confo on, as he isn't square. His butt is closer to the camera than his front. 

From that pic, though, there's something I don't like about his back legs, but I can't quite put my finger on it. Also, even accounting for photo angle, he appears fairly downhill.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I did notice the downhill. And he is liste a few places they are in wittman. My only hesitation is he's only 14 hands and appears fairly downhill. He appears to be standing wonky in the two "confo" pics. This one looks like he didn't want to stand still and the other one he was tie to the trailer and looking back kinda. 

I'm of course just considering him of have to ride him small horses are hit or miss for me. I love the mare in my profile pic shes 14 hh but thick and has a decent stride for her size. Outlaw was 14.2 and I felt too big on him.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

For that kind of money, I sincerely think you can do better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I found a few others in boulder city that Im going to keep my eye on. At this point I'm just scoping since we have to get panels, hopefully within the next week.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

A little shorter then I'd like but shes a cute mover and I think a good price for her. What do you guys think? 
AQHA 8 Year old mare *Videos*


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I like her A LOT. Especially for the price.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Me too, I've seen her posted before but didnt give her much thought till I saw this ad with the videos. I really like her though.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Love the way she moves. She would make a great little barrel/pole/play day horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I love even more how in tune she is to the little girl. The second she came off balance she was stopping/slowing down. Definitely took care of her, even though the little girl seemed to be a good little rider very quiet hands. 

I just might have to go look at this girl :]


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Now comes the hard part of time to go see her. Shes about 4 hours from me and Id probably have to go see her by myself since my only next days off are next thurs/fri and my dad will still be at work in vegas. 
I do want to go see her though, I've already mentioned and showed her to my dad so fingers crossed :] And shes priced just right that I can pay my dad back whatever he helps me with. I dont remmeber what i have in my savings since i havent touched it aside from adding money since I broke up with my ex


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If you need someone to go with you (and I'm off), I could meet you down there. It's about two hours south of me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Haha If I can set it up and you are willing Id love that! Always open to meeting new people haha. :]


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Just let me know when. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Ooo Good luck!! She's cute! In the one pic she looks a bit downhill, in the other not so much. Take some pics and post them when you go to see her, that's what I did with my pony, just in case I missed something while I was there. 

And before you guys complain too much about prices and feeding and the lack of pasture.... Look up how many days the high was below zero MN had this last winter. :lol: My riding season is usually something like 6 months, MAX every year. Sure... I have pasture, and $60-80 roundbales, but I'm also feeding horses for 6 months out of the year that I cannot even ride. I think we all have our crappy trade offs. :lol:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I will .

I would not survive in the cold! Haha this girl does not do well with anything under 50 haha. I'm surrounded by hay fields so hopefully no shortage and I'm used to high prices so I'm aware of that haha. Looking forward to hopefully seeing this girl


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well made the appt to go see her Friday  her price is also reduce to $1000 an amazing price if she is what she seems
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yay!! Can't wait to hear how it goes.  She really is adorable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I know in excited! I will probably have to hire a shipper though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kittykaty75 (Jun 2, 2014)

I have been looking for the perfect horse for over a year now, I had 5 year old black mare about a year ago and he was my first horse. I went to the barn to check him out and I loved him the minute I saw him, he was really built. I bought him and he turned out to be a crazy bucking bronco! I could never get a decent ride on him, I tried lunging him and training him but nothing ever worked! i am never buying without having a trial ride ever again!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Ive only done that once and he actually turned out to be trained under saddle really well however his previous history (probably started too soon too hard) caused him to be sore when ridden too hard, anymore then a trail ride and the next day he was visibly limping. Shoes helped some but I sold him as a trail only horse.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

WOW 

So i inquired on a couple palominos. The person either doesn't speak english well, is older or is just crazy Im not sure which.

They gave me 4 different names for one of the horses. The gelding is apparently called bella the mare jack as well as tango,frida and one other.
They sent me 6 messages last night of "hi,hello,are you there ???????, ?????? hello?" then started calling my phone and again sent "are you there ??????" 
On top of immediately jumping into trying to talk about hauling the horse(s) and what part of the country Im in here and some other jibberish it was so hard to understand. 
Then when I piolitely told them there were too many red flags and I was no longer interested they have continued to blow up my phone >:[


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

You should be able to block them depending on your provider.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Ya I finally figured it out once the sent me 
U are interested?
I said NO
They sent
"U are interested ok you must bye horse ok"
Ya no thanks bye crazy person


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

WEll :[ The people viewing the mare today put a deposit on her and I just cant bring myself to drive 4 hours to try a horse that will probably be sold anyways. Shes so nice it doesn't surprise me though.

Yesterday I found a gelding i like whos a bit closer. Hes 6 yrs old grade quarter horse out of a 3 O's stud? 
"He knows his leads, lead changes, roll backs, flexes, moves off your legs, clips, ponies, loads, hauls. Just needs to be started on something. Could stand for another good 30 days of ground work just cause i been off him for a couple months. But he doesn't buck, gentle on the ground."
He is 1200 obo and I like him a bit more 

And she also happens to have a mare she had listed a month ago but was more then i was willing to spend on a project. Shes also 6 registered paint sire is Banker Dam Frost on the Rose. She is a project great on trial with a buddy but buddy sour right now if taken alone and shes "spooky" in the arena. However she has dropped her price to 900 so I figured shes worth the try since I'll be there anyways. if she needs as much work as this girl says ill pass if its just little things(little spooks opposed to dangerous spooks for example) and I like her otherwise I might giver her a shot


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm guessing the gelding is on the right? If so, I really like him! Nice bone, decent confo (not perfect, but not "OMG RUN AWAY!!"). The one on the left is a little light all over. Not badly put together, I just don't like how light she is.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yup I hes the one on the right and I agree with you. What really got me was his face. She sent on shot of him all interested in the camera and his big ol cheeks got me haha. I really like him in general though. Im a gelding girl and prefer something alittle bigger so Im hoping he works out. And the mare well Im just going to go ahead and try her just cause im there and if anything itll be an experience haha.

ETA he is a long in the back do you think hes too long?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

this pic


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

So cute!!!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

right! I like a horse who is a little nosey rather then reserved it means theyve got a personality haha. 

But do you think hes too long in the back? Or is the photo just throwing me off?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I think his back is as little long, but I also think the picture is not a great angle. Also, his back looks strong, even if it is a little long, which is good. The mare's back doesn't look as strong as the gelding's does.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Just have to say, LOVE this guy! If I could afford another horse right now, I think he'd be it. 

10 yr old quuarter horse


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok thats good to hear then. Ill absolutley try to remember to get more pictures. Ill be meeting at their house and will follow the boyfriend over to her dads house to use his arena. So ill get to see how they load/unload/travel a little bit also. 

He has such a kind looking eye. And I didnt notice it at first but the mare is hobbled in one of the other pictures she sent me so possibly some tying probelms/impatience.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I saw that guy! but his back worried me :/ Im so bad with confo and backs alwys freak me out haha. plus hes a little ober 5 hours from me :[


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What about his back freaks you out? He's got high withers and needs some muscling, but actually his back is nice and short.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I duno I think its just the withers and how the first picture is taken at a funny angle with him walking. Like I said im horrible with confo and always second guess things... which is why i have youg guys  haha. I can spot obvious things but other then that im meh at confo.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I like him so much because, other than the high withers, his build reminds me a lot of my gelding.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Ya im a sucker for blacks so I always try to really look past the color. However I absolutely adore a bay with min white, thats why this guy and that first mare caught my eye i think


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm having the same struggle :3 I'm looking into buying a horse,( and have to do it soon, before all my money is blown :3 ) actually looking at two different geldings near me on Saturday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

Moving from Tn to NM I was shocked to see the prices of horses here! I got my thoroughbred in TN for $200 (granted she was very green and shes actually a mix, but she has turned out to be the best horse I have ever owned)! Here I can't even get an unbroke, unregistered, mixed breed for less then $2000! I'm sorry but I'm not paying that much for something that isn't even halter broke.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

ZombieHorseChick said:


> I'm having the same struggle :3 I'm looking into buying a horse,( and have to do it soon, before all my money is blown :3 ) actually looking at two different geldings near me on Saturday.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I feel you sister! I spent a good chunk of my horse fund on gas going to look at them. There was very little near me, and nothing I was interested in, so every time I went to look at a horse it was $100+ in gas, then of course afterwards we had to go get something to drink and eat! Thankfully I found my Bandit before it was all gone LOL


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

Lol all the other horses are 3 + hours away from me, so I'm hoping that one Of the two gelding will be a nice match, if not, then I have my eye on a palomino in IL that's 3 hours away, an also a paint mare in IL as well that's 3 hours. Ugh. Hardly any good horses near me lol xD the two geldings I'm looking at , ones 15 yrs old ( way older then I want ) and the other one is proud cut :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

We'll I got lucky loved them both but yhe gelding won me over . The mare was actually way farther along but too rough on my back she'd be a good one for the 900  
The gelding was just so sweet am softened so much in the 20 mins I was on him. Tons of potential so I put the deposit on him . He was gelded early but he's got that very strong look of a late gelded horse that I love. So if everything goes well he'll be here next Saturday. They call him Kingston


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Very we'll behaved for not being out in over a month until last night
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> We'll I got lucky loved them both but yhe gelding won me over . The mare was actually way farther along but too rough on my back she'd be a good one for the 900
> The gelding was just so sweet am softened so much in the 20 mins I was on him. Tons of potential so I put the deposit on him . He was gelded early but he's got that very strong look of a late gelded horse that I love. So if everything goes well he'll be here next Saturday. They call him Kingston


Yay!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

They were both great and it was hard to choose. The mare had a gorgeous little handle on her and would be quicker to stick on the barrels but the gelding was smoother and a little quieter :]. She was pretty impatient while standing alone. 

However she will make someone an awesome little horse. I don't think it would take much to get her more confident, theyve already done 90% of it. She was manhandled a little too roughly at one point but the softer and quieter you are the better she gets. You can absolultey tell as with the guy she was still a bit ****y but was very well behaved while i was on her no fussiness and very willing. She almost felt like she had some reining training atleast basics at one point or they tried to anyways


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

first 2 are the mare,drama, last is kingston


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Congrats! He's lovely <3


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

thank you :]


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

His back isn't nearly as long in that pic as it looked in the first one. Such a handsome fella...but then again I'm a sucker for a bay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

no it definitely looked way better in person :]


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Congrats! He's cute, he reminds me a lot of a Streakin' Six mare I used to ride. How is he bred?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

no papers but they say he is double Three Ohs. So I honestly dont know I wish i did hes got such a good personality!


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Good luck! I bought my gelding as "green" eventhough he's eight. Good looking guy, my horse is black but he's looking dark bay right now!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

this guy has more of a coppery look to him but i love how little white he has :]. 
He is green but very willing and smart,, all it took was 20 mins to gt him to start softening into the stop instead of bracing(the guy was a bit rough and he was in a sliding gag so hed throw his head up and brace to try and get away from the heavy pressure) quiet hands and someone to help him instead of manhandle him and he'll turn out real nice


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> no papers but they say he is double Three Ohs. So I honestly dont know I wish i did hes got such a good personality!


Nice! If I am not mistaken, Three Ohs and Streakin' Six had some of the same TB lines?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh and kodasslvrwings they are out there believe me i had to dig and even go back through older posts to make sure i didn't miss and possibilities and thats how i found this guy :]. 

Ive seen a couple nice horses listed in nm. Just look at any and all sale places facebook,CL, dreamhorse etc all of em. He is a diamond in the rough thats for sure The picture they posted wasn't flattering and in his stall but I took a chance and he ended up being worth the look :]


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

cowchick77- Im not sure! but its definitely possible haha. Ive only recently started studying up on registered horses more so Im still behind on whos related to who a lot of the time haha

they do have some similar lines in there heres three ohs ped
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/three+ohs


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> cowchick77- Im not sure! but its definitely possible haha. Ive only recently started studying up on registered horses more so Im still behind on whos related to who a lot of the time haha
> 
> they do have some similar lines in there heres three ohs ped
> Three Ohs Quarter Horse


 
Looking at it now, they do, Spotted Bull (TB)
Good luck with him, you should start a journal on his progress


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes :] 
And as soon as he gets here i will :] They are bringing him out next saturday so they can get a coggins pulled, health certs handled and his feet done. The boyfriend was real nice and helpful even though i felt he rode a litle heavey handed. We talked about their other horses and the ones he had aquired due to a friends accident. I guess they are high dollar rope horses and hes helping the person sell them but till they are sold he has an extra 3 horses on top of his and his girlfriends 10 horses. So i completely understand why they are having to reduce numbers and only keeping their finished horses.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

When I first rode my guy I had maybe THREE ten seconds sessions of walk. As soon as he even thought of going faster I had to ask for a whoa! Now I ride him in a side pull and he is so much more relaxed and willing to listen to aids. Still not sure why bought him, saw potential I guess!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

three ten sef? Im not sure i know what you mean haha


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

This guy moves out good but doesn't go faster then asked which i like. He definitely has some speed in there haha.


----------



## PattyAnn (Oct 9, 2012)

*Look in Your Backyard 4 a FREE - yes FREE Horse!*

You might not have to look to far for a good horse....many show people retire their mounts at early ages for many reasons.....mostly I've seen those who just want another challenge of a new horse. I have known of many of these (literally) FREE horses and have 2 myself. Check with area clubs, even join an organization so folks will get to know you and your intention. Once your reputation is known you will have the pick of the litter! Good luck!


----------



## riley (Jul 21, 2013)

*Looking for horse*

I would have a professional go with you to make sure you get the animal you need. Also, have you looked on Petfinder. There are some nice horses to adopt rather than buy.


----------



## bebeaz (May 25, 2012)

*Gelding for sale*

I have a registered 7yo paint gelding, AQHA/paint sire, thoroughbred/AQHA dam. 15.2 hands, professionally trained by a reining trainer for a year, located in Soap Lake, Washington. He is mahogany bay and white with one blue eye, his name is Missy's Blue Wish. He is just too much horse for me so I am selling him instead of him being just a pasture ornament. No bad habits that I know of, I've owned him since he was born but only rode him for the first time last year. I just can't do him justice as I am a snowbird and live part of the year in Arizona, so he is boarded out at his trainers place with no one doing anything with him for 6 months of the year. If you want more info PM me. He was listed on dream horse a year ago so there might still be a record of him there.There are pictures of him as a yearling and 3 yo, when he was being broke, on this site under my album. I have taken recent pictures for updating his papers as they were lost by his trainer. I have gotten to spend the last 4 months with him and he is a real sweety, easy to catch even in a 4 acre pasture. I must say, he could be someone's dream horse, just not mine. BeBeaz


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

Atomicodyssey said:


> ...
> ended up having a club foot,..
> .Plus he had the funkiest looking back. Its like you could see his spine predominantly then it just sunk and disappeared over the croup.


Club foot is not necessairly a problem. My mare's (dam's) sire (i.e. her grandfather) was an famous international jumping horse - with a club foot. He has passed it on to her. So she has a club foot but has NEVER had any soundness issues due to that foot - you just have to have a good farrier who knows how to shoe for that issue (i.e. you can adjust it a little when they're younger, otherwise you allow it to be the way it naturally wants to be and they're fine).

The spins thing - the prdominent sounds like horse was just underweight and / or not ridden correctly (to develop the topline) BUT the sinking into the croup sounds like a fatty deposit indicative of Cushings disease (which if left untreated CAN cause soundness issues - i.e. founder).


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry guys I found my perfect match, atleast so far he has seemed to be :]. I did not want to adopt I was looking for something either with a great start on the pattern or just the basics and I found a 2009 gelding with a great start, and one owner his whole life :]. 

Riley- I generally recommend this however I do not know anyone out here but was extremely picky and had been searching for quite awhile before I found my boy. I did send my trainer in CA pics and info and she agreed with my decision. 

bebeaz-I would have considered your boy if I didn't already find Kingston. Another problem would be him being too far away for me to have tried him out I wasn't willing to go any farther than 4 hours so I could ride them first and not kill myself in shipping them back here.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Valentina said:


> Club foot is not necessairly a problem. My mare's (dam's) sire (i.e. her grandfather) was an famous international jumping horse - with a club foot. He has passed it on to her. So she has a club foot but has NEVER had any soundness issues due to that foot - you just have to have a good farrier who knows how to shoe for that issue (i.e. you can adjust it a little when they're younger, otherwise you allow it to be the way it naturally wants to be and they're fine).
> 
> The spins thing - the prdominent sounds like horse was just underweight and / or not ridden correctly (to develop the topline) BUT the sinking into the croup sounds like a fatty deposit indicative of Cushings disease (which if left untreated CAN cause soundness issues - i.e. founder).


He was an 11 yo TB and yes he was underweight and had no top line, he was reportedly a pony horse at the track. The people that had him I think were kind of in over their heads just leasing a new barn and trying to make a biz out of training and board in an area where a place like theirs is a dime a dozen. He probably wasn't receiving the copious amounts of food many hard keeper tbs call for (another reason I wasn't so inclined to buy him!). I know many horses with club feet never have a problem and he was not unsound on it but it is not a desireable trait. I was looking for an endurance prospect and did not want to test the hoofs integrity over hundreds or thousands of miles.


----------

